# Need help



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

Want to load pics but I have no Idea. Please help


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have pictures uploaded to the internet anywhere?


----------



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

*No pics on internet*

No I just have them on my computor.


----------

